# Shooting video at 48fps



## ssrdd (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Soon, we r shooting with redMX for a short film which has lengthy dialogues.
our major concern is with a new idea of shooting in 48fps..
few questions raise on the way, are 1)how to sync audio(speaking slowly or fix it in post)?
2) does the projection out put has to be on same frames count(48fps out put)?
alos we have a chance to transfer on to 35fillm to project the finale.

thanks indeed.

(sorry its not about canon, but will be using canon glass)


----------

